# High Capacity Mags



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

I am looking for a 10 round mag for a full size 45ACP. Any suggestions
as to experience with certain manufacturers would be appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I buy mine at Midway when I catch them on sale.http://www.midwayusa.com/
I use Mec-Gars 10 rounders and I have never had a failure yet. I think they was about $19 the last ones I bought about 6mons ago. Good luck.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I get most of my mags form CDNN http://www.cdnninvestments.com/index.html

There is no place cheaper and the service is quick and friendly. They have an 11 round Mec-Gar for $12.99 for a 1911.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/

Bought a bunch of cheap 8-10rd mags for my PT1911. The 10rd mags where Chip McCormick. I've had no trouble with them. I've also had really good luck with www.cdnninvestments.com too...


----------



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

*Hi Cap Mags*

Decided on CMC 10 round power mags. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a word of caution don't use them CMCs in a alloyed framed gun as they may damage it. They are fine in a steel framed guns. They don't have the skirt on the followers and will dig a hole in your frame. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I saw Trappers post earlier about the CMC mags but did not think of what Baldy said, and he is right don't put them in an alloy framed gun. Those mags have damaged many a high dollar gun.


----------

